
Naval Ravikant: How to get rich (without getting lucky) (2018) - simonebrunozzi
https://twitter.com/naval/status/1002103360646823936
======
simonebrunozzi
I am re-reading Naval's "tweetstorm" on how to get rich. I like Naval, I think
he's smart, and well-intentioned. But somehow I feel his approach is mostly
wrong (or at least too Silicon Valley-centric). I am trying to wrap my head
around on "why" I feel it's wrong, and for now it's simply very hard to
explain.

I am looking at some statistics, and it seems that his suggestions would only
apply to a small percentage of "current" millionaires.

Some people inherit their wealth; some invested in real estate in coastal
cities 20-30 years ago and now their main asset is worth >$1M; some people are
simply professionals that accumulated enough money over 25-30 years of
working, and invested in a not-too-bad way.

Conversely, it would be interesting to examine why people fail to become
millionaires, despite having the opportunity. A good example is divorce rates:
highest for blacks, lowest for asians, and that is one factor on why asians
tend to have a much higher opportunity to become millionaires (everything else
being equal: income, education, etc).

I'm sure this would be a very interesting topic to explore. Looking forward to
some smart comments, and if possible, some good references to material that I
can read/study.

------
hncynic23
1\. have mommy and daddy who go into united states give you opportunities 2\.
get rich and lucky 3\. try to rationalize it trough twitter

